# Attempt with hemp (it rhymes)



## ramaroodle (Jun 10, 2020)

A co-worker has the "Roman Way to the Gods" tattoo on his arm and he's a nice guy so... why not?  Got some I'm trying to double-dye in the vacuum pot too.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 11, 2020)

great job Andy!


----------

